# NSCE Finished?



## BrendanJackson (26 May 2008)

I have heard talk of NSCE being no longer in existance after 2008, instead you finish your gold star and that would be your NSCE. I would like some information on if this is true or not


----------



## tabernac (26 May 2008)

A better place to look would be the CadetWorld forums. I've heard the same thing, but about National PO1 Exams. 

http://www.cadet-world.com/


----------



## Neill McKay (27 May 2008)

BrendanJackson said:
			
		

> I have heard talk of NSCE being no longer in existance after 2008, instead you finish your gold star and that would be your NSCE. I would like some information on if this is true or not



If it does go, I don't expect that it will be until the new gold star training programme comes in.  That should happen in the 2011/2012 training year.


----------

